# seeking knife suggestions please to practice on (i just took wetstone course)



## canali (May 20, 2018)

seeking knife suggestions please to practice on (i just took a 2hr wetstone course)
bought a 140 grit stone, and 2 naniwa pro stones: 1000 and 3000.
have mostly wusthof knives (older grand prix series) ...
and just got in a new mac mth-80 chef's knife last week.

I know that like most skills it's best to practice repeatedly...
so I am seeking some suggestions of where to find good knife values and what brands.
so far: found a SS carving knife at a local thrift shop (seems most are SS not carbon knives)
...some have suggested victorinox fibrox series.

any other ideas please?

thank you.


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

Cheap stainless steel knives are too soft to hold a sharpened edge.

The Wusthof you have is a good candidate. I practiced with them when I first started.


----------



## jbroida (Nov 13, 2011)

for what its worth, these are some of the questions I normally ask customers when they are looking for a new knife:


What kinds of knives (brands, shapes, and sizes) do you use currently? What do you like/dislike about them?

Do you currently sharpen your own knives? If so, what do you use for sharpening? If not, is this something you are interested in learning about and doing?

What kind of cutting boards do you use?

Do you have any chipping issues with your current knives?

What kinds of things do you generally cut? Do you cut things with bones or frozen foods?

Have you ever worked with carbon steel?

Do you cut a lot of acidic foods?

Are you in a professional kitchen or home kitchen?
Where do you want to be budget-wise?
Would you describe yourself as more of a finesse-oriented person or more of a get-stuff-done person?
This usually does a good job at helping to narrow down things.

-Jon


----------



## canali (May 20, 2018)

thanks guys...i was considering getting that naniwa 2000 grit 'little green brick of joy'
i


----------



## canali (May 20, 2018)

guys what flattening/lapping stone do you use?
can you have just ONE for all the stones from low grit to high?
i am just researching them now.
atoma 140 vs 400...or the dmt 95 diamond plate...
or sharpening supplies new double flattening stone: 
https://www.sharpeningsupplies.com/Double-Time-Flattening-Stone-P1545.aspx

my stones so far: 240, 1000, 3000 (might try the 2000 green block of joy)


----------



## canali (May 20, 2018)

thanks...i'm also looking at this one from a local seller since i'm a canuck
https://www.paulsfinest.com/Japanes...ml?category_id=18#product-details-tab-reviews

just read on UK site that also sells it that it is more for stones from 1000-5000 grit...so maybe the atoma it is then...


----------



## canali (May 20, 2018)

that atoma 140 has been recommended to me by more than one person for an all purpose stone.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

The atoma is a good purchase. At present I have rather soft soaker stones, and I use German knives to flatten them. Typically Germans are so excessively thick at the edge and tip that there is practically no limit of material you can [try to] remove from them. I check the the stones with a good straight edge then go to work on the high spots using those expansive fat areas of the Germans that can use the work.

You will of course find the Atoma much faster, especially on the harder stones you might be wise to purchase..


----------



## canali (May 20, 2018)

question: has anyone applied the 400 mat (comes with adhesive?)
to the other side, to make it a dual sided plate?


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

It's been done, that I can say.


----------

